
WhatsApp and Telegram accounts could be hijacked by sending malware-laced images - mrblues
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/15/14933048/whatsapp-telegram-hack-malware-image-checkpoint
======
detaro
URL should probably be changed to the original source:
[http://blog.checkpoint.com/2017/03/15/check-point-
discloses-...](http://blog.checkpoint.com/2017/03/15/check-point-discloses-
vulnerability-whatsapp-telegram/)

